# adepto ferrenho/doente



## CarlitosMS

Olá a todos

Gostava de saber se há um equivalente em espanhol à expressão "adepto ferrenho" ou "adepto doente" e também se há diferenças entre os dois términos.

Ex: O meu amigo José Carlos é adepto ferrenho/doente do Benfica.

Um abraço e muito obrigado pela vossa ajuda amável

Carlos


----------



## Vanda

adepto ferrenho" = "adepto doente" (mesma coisa)
Torcedor doente, fanático.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

"Hincha fanático". A propósito, interessante história da origem da palavra "hincha":

http://etimologias.dechile.net/?hincha


----------



## sorollexiste

adepto enfermizo
adepto incondicional


----------



## sgpetit

CarlitosMS said:


> Olá a todos
> 
> Gosta*ri*a de saber se há um equivalente em espanhol *para a* expressão "adepto ferrenho" ou "adepto doente" e também se há diferenças entre os dois *termos*.
> 
> Ex: O meu amigo José Carlos é adepto ferrenho/doente do Benfica.
> 
> Um abraço e muito obrigado pela vossa ajuda amável
> 
> Carlos



hola a todos!
en este caso, Carlitos, sirven perfectamente las opciones que te han dado, pero quisiera agregar que: primero; 'ferrenho' viene de hierro (ferro), lo que ya da una pauta de su significado (con la fuerza del hierro) y, segundo; que dependiendo del contexto no sería exactamente 'doente' la traducción. Un ejemplo es el caso que se me ha presentado: "XX foi um defensor ferrenho dessa arte".
podemos pensar - en algunos casos - de traducir 'ferrenho' por tenaz, fuerte, pujante, arrollador... etc. o sea, cualquier cosa que pueda significar 'con la fuerza del hierro' 
espero haber ayudado! ;-)


----------



## zema

sgpetit said:


> hola a todos!
> en este caso, Carlitos, sirven perfectamente las opciones que te han dado, pero quisiera agregar que: primero; 'ferrenho' viene de hierro (ferro), lo que ya da una pauta de su significado (con la fuerza del hierro) y, segundo; que dependiendo del contexto no sería exactamente 'doente' la traducción. Un ejemplo es el caso que se me ha presentado: "XX foi um defensor ferrenho dessa arte".
> podemos pensar - en algunos casos - de traducir 'ferrenho' por tenaz, fuerte, pujante, arrollador... etc. o sea, cualquier cosa que pueda significar 'con la fuerza del hierro'
> espero haber ayudado! ;-)


O _férreo_ directamente, más común me parece si antepuesto al sustantivo: _... un férreo defensor de ese arte._
Al hincha muy fanático por acá es bastante común decirle actualmente "hincha _veneno_".


----------



## sgpetit

zema said:


> O _férreo_ directamente, más común me parece si antepuesto al sustantivo: _... un férreo defensor de ese arte._
> Al hincha muy fanático por acá es bastante común decirle actualmente "hincha _veneno_".




perfecto, 'férreo' es literal! 
gracias


----------



## gvergara

Me gustaría agregar que acá en Chile se podría decir _hincha/ fanático hasta los huesos / a cagar_.


----------



## zema

gvergara said:


> Me gustaría agregar que acá en Chile se podría decir _hincha/ fanático hasta los huesos / a cagar_.



Otra común en Argentina es _hincha enfermo_, semejante al _torcedor doente _del portugués.


----------



## CarlitosMS

Ainda não percebo muito bem a diferença de nuance entre os dois termos, pode alguém esclarecé-la?

Um abraço a todos
Carlos M.S.


----------



## Carfer

Como a Vanda dizia acima, não me parece que haja diferença. '_Ser doente por alguma coisa_' é o mesmo que gostar muitíssimo dessa coisa ou ser fanaticamente adepto dela, a ponto de se poder dizer que é "doença" (mental, logicamente). O adepto '_ferrenho_' está muito próximo do _'fanático',_ se alguma diferença há é que_ 'doente' _comporta uma carga negativa um pouco maior_._


----------



## gato radioso

Acérrimo
también es frecuente en español, si es esto lo que buscas.


----------



## pfaa09

CarlitosMS said:


> Ainda não percebo muito bem a diferença de nuance entre os dois termos, pode alguém esclarecé-la?


Para além do que já foi explicado, nomeadamente Vanda e Carfer, penso que há uma diferença.
No Priberam, ao consultar "doente", aparece em separado a expressão"doente por" e que significa "gostar muito de".
Ferrenho, por seu lado, significa dureza, inflexibilidade, teimosia (figurado).
A conclusão que chego é que *adepto ferrenho* parece ser algo mais radical, enquanto que *doente por* não implica esse radicalismo, apenas que "gosta muito de".
É apenas uma conclusão.


----------



## Carfer

Penso que '_doente_' tem uma conotação negativa que '_ferrenho_' pode não ter ou ter em menor grau. _'Ferrenho_' significa que o adepto é intransigente, inflexível, obstinado, exagerado, extremamente apaixonado. Todas essas características se podem aplicar a um fanático, mas ainda assim podem ser vistas como características positivas, como as de uma pessoa firme e inabalável nas suas convicções. Quando digo que alguém é _'ferrenho_' por algo posso não estar a desvalorizá-lo. Doença é que tem sempre e só conotações negativas. Há uma crítica, um desvalor implícito em dizer que alguém é _'doente por_' alguma coisa, mesmo que o sentimento envolvido possa até ser positivo (ser '_doente por'_ alguém, no sentido de amar esse alguém excessivamente, de gostar muito dele, por exemplo) e a censura de quem o diz leve, porque quando se diz que alguém é doente por gostar muito, há sempre uma crítica, mesmo que ténue. Parece-me, porém, que no uso corrente e aplicadas aos adeptos do futebol, as expressões significam praticamente o mesmo. É uma questão de opinião, bem entendido.


----------

